# maple burl



## Mike1950 (Oct 11, 2018)

5.5x4' gotta give tis one a bath before I go to mill with it. Yukk.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## kweinert (Oct 11, 2018)

You must have a very large tub . . .

I presume that's a root burl, correct?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 11, 2018)

kweinert said:


> You must have a very large tub . . .
> 
> I presume that's a root burl, correct?


Yep


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 11, 2018)

Bathed

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 6 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Lou Currier (Oct 11, 2018)

Can’t wait to see that one cracked open!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 11, 2018)

Lou Currier said:


> Can’t wait to see that one cracked open!


21st, i will add pics here.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Karl_TN (Oct 11, 2018)

Wowser! What a crazy big burl! I've never seen any burl this big around my area. No doubt this burl is going to have some gorgeous wood inside.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Tony (Oct 11, 2018)

That is huge!!! How old were you when you planted that one?

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 9


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 11, 2018)

Tony said:


> That is huge!!! How old were you when you planted that one?


Grrrrr

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 21, 2018)



Reactions: EyeCandy! 9


----------



## RickR (Oct 21, 2018)

How solid is it?


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 21, 2018)

RickR said:


> How solid is it?


Most is hard. Relatively inclusion free.


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Oct 21, 2018)

Mike, that color is just not right. Something wrong with it. Send it to me so I can try and analyze what the problem is. I may have to cut into it and maybe turn something from it to tell. If I can't figure it out, I'll discard it. If I can find out what's wrong, I'll send it back and let you know what I found.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 21, 2018)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Mike, that color is just not right. Something wrong with it. Send it to me so I can try and analyze what the problem is. I may have to cut into it and maybe turn something from it to tell. If I can't figure it out, I'll discard it. If I can find out what's wrong, I'll send it back and let you know what I found.




..!..

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Pharmacyguy-Jim (Oct 22, 2018)

That's some sexy wood you've got big fella

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rocky1 (Oct 22, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 22, 2018)

rocky1 said:


> View attachment 154590




i know I know I have been slow- but weather has been fantastic and honey do list is huge- weather will change and I will be back to shop.


----------



## rocky1 (Oct 22, 2018)

I was just pickin... take care of your cold, and stay out in the weather on my part.

I've got more stuff backed up in the shop right now than I know what to do with. Have like 5 half done projects on the bench I need to finish. Then try to find the bench under the over-burden. Goodies in Juice I need to cook off, casting I need to do, Hunting Season is upon us here, bees that need feeding, 150 hives that still need medicating, a funeral to attend in the morning, finish building 2 new observation beehives my father was supposed to have built months ago, then get paint on them, so I can get them set up Thursday afternoon, have to set up the fair booth Thursday morning. 2 employees missing today, 1 is out in the panhandle cleaning up, may be gone for months, old man is going to the Funeral tomorrow as well, has a dentist appointment Wednesday so I lose a crew member to cover for him on route Wednesday. SO, yeah... I'm a tad busy too!!

I finally have some decent weather however, so I can get in the shop! We're 3 weeks into October and were still getting August weather, until last Saturday! Seriously... like 3 weeks straight of record high temperatures! Absolutely insane!! Supposed to be mid-70s maybe 80ish for highs, up until the last 2 days we've been there over night. Highs have been mid-90s. Shop has been 105 - 115 every afternoon when I get off work.

Saturday afternoon wasn't bad, but I needed all the fans running in the shop, and was still a little warm. Saturday evening was nice.

Yesterday, was beautiful out! Topped out about 70, fan was actually a little cool standing at the lathe. About sundown, it got downright chilly standing at the lathe, by about 8 pm I had to go unplug the fan; I was freezing my 

 off!!

Today... Woke up to 49 degrees this morning! Actually needed a light coat to start the day. By 10 am back in T-Shirt, mid-afternoon I needed the fan running in the shop to move air. Didn't have it blowing on me, just moving air. Nice out this evening, probably 70ish when we came in a couple hours ago, and cooling gradually.

Take care of the masses, I'm good!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 23, 2018)

rocky1 said:


> I was just pickin... take care of your cold, and stay out in the weather on my part.
> 
> I've got more stuff backed up in the shop right now than I know what to do with. Have like 5 half done projects on the bench I need to finish. Then try to find the bench under the over-burden. Goodies in Juice I need to cook off, casting I need to do, Hunting Season is upon us here, bees that need feeding, 150 hives that still need medicating, a funeral to attend in the morning, finish building 2 new observation beehives my father was supposed to have built months ago, then get paint on them, so I can get them set up Thursday afternoon, have to set up the fair booth Thursday morning. 2 employees missing today, 1 is out in the panhandle cleaning up, may be gone for months, old man is going to the Funeral tomorrow as well, has a dentist appointment Wednesday so I lose a crew member to cover for him on route Wednesday. SO, yeah... I'm a tad busy too!!
> 
> ...



We have had warm weather also- low 70's high 60's which is nice for late Oct. 40 right now. wont last long- winter is close and I get shop time. Used to love those 90 degree days of summer-now they just wear me out. dry cool fall weather is perfect. Thanks


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 23, 2018)

Wow dude, you need a iron for all those wrinkles.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 23, 2018)

ripjack13 said:


> Wow dude, you need a iron for all those wrinkles.


Hey now, I am not that wrinkly!!!


----------

